# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Máy tính bảng cỡ 7 inch của HTC

## ngoc_loanhn

​ 
 *Hình ảnh và cấu hình mẫu tablet của HTC mang tên Flyer được chia sẻ trên trang Amobil. 
*  
 Sản phẩm có kích cỡ bằng Samsung Galaxy Tab với màn hình 7 inch và độ phân giải 1.024 x 600 pixel. Flyer sử dụng bộ vi xử lý Snapdragon MSM8255 tốc độ 1 GHz, giống trong điện thoại HTC Desire HD (giá trên 14 triệu đồng ở Việt Nam). 
 Máy tính bảng đầu tiên của HTC khi xuất xưởng sẽ chạy Android 3.0, được cải tiến bằng giao diện Sense độc quyền, tích hợp máy ảnh 5 megapixel ở phía sau, camera 1,3 "chấm" mặt trước cùng loạt kết nối Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, HDMI và 3G. 
 Website Amobil khẳng định, ngoài phiên bản cỡ 7 inch cạnh tranh với Galaxy Tab, HTC còn đang phát triển máy 10 inch nhắm đến đối thủ iPad của Apple. 
 Cả 2 mẫu dự kiến có mặt trên thị trường vào giữa năm 2011 
 ​ 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/may-tinh-bang-co-7-inch-cua-htc.html

----------


## huongtmbn

Máy tính bảng iPad A4 1GHz, 16GB , 9.7 inch, iPhone OS 
Giá: 17 528 000 VNĐ 
Babylon chuyên cung cấp máy tính bảng iPad A4 1GHz, 16GB , 9.7 inch, iPhone OS, giá cả máy tính bảng iPad A4 1GHz, 16GB , 9.7 inch, iPhone OS, máy tính bảng iPad A4 1GHz, 16GB , 9.7 inch, iPhone OS giá rẻ, thông tin may tinh bang iPad A4 1GHz, 16GB , 9.7 inch, iPhone OS 
Thông tin chi tiết
Hãng sản xuất (Manufacture): Apple 
Loại màn hình cảm ứng: Màn hình cảm ứng điện dung (Capacitive Touchscreen) 
Công nghệ màn hình : LCD 
Độ lớn màn hình (inch): 9.7 inch 
Độ phân giải màn hình (Resolution): WXGA (1024 x 800) 
Loại CPU (CPU Type): Apple A4 
Tốc độ (CPU Speed): 1.00Ghz 
Bộ nhớ đệm (CPU Cache): 
Loại RAM (RAM Type): 
Dung lượng bộ nhớ (RAM): 
Thiết bị lưu trữ (Storage): Flash Drive 
Dung lượng lưu trữ : 32GB 
GPU: 
VPU: 
Graphic Memory: 
Loại ổ đĩa quang (Optical drive): 
Thiết bị nhập liệu: Màn hình cảm ứng đa điểm (Multi-touch screen), 
Mạng (Network): IEEE 802.11a
b: 
g: 
n, 3G, : 
GPS, Bluetooth 2.1, : 
Cổng giao tiếp (Ports): Microphone, Headphone, 
Cổng USB: USB 2.0 port, 
Cổng đọc thẻ (Card Reader): 
Tính năng đặc biệt: SIM card tray,

----------


## hoanghuy200515

Rất thích các sản phẩm từ điện thoại đến máy tính bảng của HTC đang cố gắng góp nhóp để rước 1 em về cơ mà không biết máy tính bảng của HTC với Apple hãng nào okie hơn nhỉ?

----------


## hongkhanh

hix...Nhìn đã quá..mà sao to thế...hơi bất tiện [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

